

Passion Does Not Cause Success - ajkessler
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/passion/

======
ScottBurson
I disagree. People _are_ born passionate, and passion certainly contributes
mightily to success, though I wouldn't say it causes it outright.

But passion can be kindled -- on this I agree, though I think it takes some
soul-searching; just trying things is unlikely to work, though you could get
lucky.

~~~
ajkessler
People are born curious, or interested, or aware. You might consider that a
passion for learning or exploring, which I certainly think you could argue is
stronger in some people than in others. But, nobody is born passionate about a
career or profession or job. (And yes, passion contributes mightily to
success. But it doesn't precede success, which was the point of the post.)

Having seen a lot of people try to find their passion, it's become pretty
clear to me that it takes action. You can sit in a room for as long as you
want, searching the depths of your soul, meditating, whatever you want to call
it, but without actually going out and trying things, you're never going to
find something you're passionate about.

